# Purchasing A Motorex R34



## RuinerXL (Aug 26, 2004)

Has anyone on here actually gone through the entire process of getting an R34 imported and legalized by Motorex? I am interested to know what the final cost of everything was (that is, the car, the services rendered by Motorex, and any additional fees all put together). Motorex has rough "quotes" of $89,000 (or thereabouts) for an R34 V-Spec...what does this price reflect? The cost of just the car or the entire process? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

RuinerXL said:


> Has anyone on here actually gone through the entire process of getting an R34 imported and legalized by Motorex? I am interested to know what the final cost of everything was (that is, the car, the services rendered by Motorex, and any additional fees all put together). Motorex has rough "quotes" of $89,000 (or thereabouts) for an R34 V-Spec...what does this price reflect? The cost of just the car or the entire process? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


They are not for sale. Call them and ask.

There are a few here that are being used for testing of the OBD2 systems. Once that nut is cracked, then they will be for sale.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

i believe around the number of 5 have been legalized and released for sale.....and this was before they ran into the OBDII problem. only 1 or 2 are privatly owned...1 by craig leiberman, and the other is by sean morris if im not mistaken. the other 3 are companies show cars....EA and a few others.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The truth is is that NO new Skylines are getting legalized my MotoRex and RB Motoring is still waiting on a decision from the NHTSA. Is you really really want a Skyline, importing one is simply out of the question. You will want to contact Sean Morris about locating you a legitimate GTR already legalized and ready to go. Otherwise, you'll be waiting for over a year and a half like a lot of other guys.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

tougedrifter said:


> i believe around the number of 5 have been legalized and released for sale.....and this was before they ran into the OBDII problem. only 1 or 2 are privatly owned...1 by craig leiberman, and the other is by sean morris if im not mistaken. the other 3 are companies show cars....EA and a few others.


i have a friend that got his r34 through motorex blue gtr v spec II with bronze TE-37's i know the process took a few months


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> sean morris if im not mistaken.


his name is Sean Norris, from norris design in UK. I'm actually in contact with him to import his 1,8L fast road engine for my 180sx.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Saian said:


> his name is Sean Norris, from norris design in UK. I'm actually in contact with him to import his 1,8L fast road engine for my 180sx.


No, the person they are talking about IS Sean Morris. He was one of the guys actually involved with getting the Skyline legalized in the US with Motorex.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> No, the person they are talking about IS Sean Morris. He was one of the guys actually involved with getting the Skyline legalized in the US with Motorex.



Ya  he used to work for motorex, and then i believe he is working with RB (started? im not sure on that one) Motoring right now. hes on a ton of different forums, his name is tydango.


----------



## milkeyisback (Oct 15, 2004)

you can go to ww.skylineamerica.net if you want one for 33K , those cars are pretty sweet but your looking @ a few months of wait time. I seriously looked into importing a skyline so i can tell you a few things about how its been going. Motorex is the only place in the us that has succesfully legalized a skyline, BUT there is a place in florida that is getting very close and should be pumping skylines out within 2-3 months. If you call skyline america they can tell you. This is the best place i have found to look for skylines for sale in japan http://www.batfa.com/usedvehicles-nissan-stock.html The things your gonna have to do is
1. order it from japan
2. ship it to a import shop, that is registered.
3. get it legalized , cost is normally 8-18K

One other thing you can do, that might work if you have ballz and not enough cash to pay for legalizatoin.
order your skyline from japan, get someone with a import shop to accept shipping as a regional importer (they need to be registered) thats the hardest part, then you just go down to the junk yard, pop some vins off of a 240sx and register your car. You most likely will not have any problems, but if somehow a really really freekin smart cop figures it out, they will junk your car right there on the spot, but the fines are minimal, and if you get a nice judge they might let you ship the car back to japan and get some money for it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. Skylines suck... for that price get a freaking C6 vette.. and then mod the crazy hell out of it.. and you will stll be under the price of a skyline


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

milkeyisback said:


> you can go to ww.skylineamerica.net if you want one for 33K , those cars are pretty sweet but your looking @ a few months of wait time. I seriously looked into importing a skyline so i can tell you a few things about how its been going. Motorex is the only place in the us that has succesfully legalized a skyline, BUT there is a place in florida that is getting very close and should be pumping skylines out within 2-3 months. If you call skyline america they can tell you. This is the best place i have found to look for skylines for sale in japan http://www.batfa.com/usedvehicles-nissan-stock.html The things your gonna have to do is
> 1. order it from japan
> 2. ship it to a import shop, that is registered.
> 3. get it legalized , cost is normally 8-18K
> ...



not only do you not know what you are talking about, but you are suggesting things that are extremly illegal. i would suggest a mod delete this post, your lucky if your not banned. 

RI = Registered Importer

If an illegaly imported gets caught on the street, its 5 years in jail, or a 250,000 fine OR both. yea the fines are pretty small huh! And they wont let you send your car back to japan, or get some money for it. it goes to the crusher no questions asked. 

AND weve all heard this "blah blah shop so and so should be legalizing skylines very soon blah blah" and other things of the like. the only company that can legalize skylines as Motorex, and RB Motoring should be legalizing them around the end of the year. I know of a few places that might be legalizing soon, but no word yet. so i dont know if they will be at all.


----------



## milkeyisback (Oct 15, 2004)

250,000 dollar fine? 5 years in jail, thats bull shit, show me proof. I looked through the nhtsa web site again and didnt see anything like that. Im sticking with it getting crushed, u show me different and ill shut up.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

milkeyisback said:


> 250,000 dollar fine? 5 years in jail, thats bull shit, show me proof. I looked through the nhtsa web site again and didnt see anything like that. Im sticking with it getting crushed, u show me different and ill shut up.



OK smartass go look up what the fines and jail time are for swapping VIN's as you suggest. It's a Federal Offense. Can you say FELONY???? :loser: 

don't drop the soap!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nismo Skyline said:


> OK smartass go look up what the fines and jail time are for swapping VIN's as you suggest. It's a Federal Offense. Can you say FELONY???? :loser:
> 
> don't drop the soap!!!!


they dont tell a lie...that is a huge federal offense. you are prettymuch considered a car theif and you would obviously also be driving without insurance.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

milkeyisback said:


> you can go to ww.skylineamerica.net if you want one for 33K , those cars are pretty sweet but your looking @ a few months of wait time. I seriously looked into importing a skyline so i can tell you a few things about how its been going. Motorex is the only place in the us that has succesfully legalized a skyline, BUT there is a place in florida that is getting very close and should be pumping skylines out within 2-3 months. If you call skyline america they can tell you. This is the best place i have found to look for skylines for sale in japan http://www.batfa.com/usedvehicles-nissan-stock.html The things your gonna have to do is
> 1. order it from japan
> 2. ship it to a import shop, that is registered.
> 3. get it legalized , cost is normally 8-18K
> ...



All it takes is a California stop, a burned headlight, something hanging from your rear view mirror, and 5-0 is running your plate, looking at your VIN, asking questions. And yes, its a very big federal offense, and your going to Federal "pound-me-in-the-ass" prison. How many Skylines have you imported? How many Ris have you worked at? How many cars have you Federalized? How are you qualified to suggest these things? Never mind answering, a noob on a forum can say whatever they want, they're cloked in web anonimity.

"mikeyisback"? Perhaps a connection to this fly-by-night skylineamerica website? A mod please, please remove this obvious plug.


----------

